# Sick baby goat



## Lit_l Red Hen (Jun 6, 2012)

My baby goat is bloated and a bit slobbery. He keep burping and chewing his cudd. I believe he ate some azalea today, which I have since found out is poisonous to him. I've called the emergency number for a vet but have not yet heard back from them. Does anyone know if there is anything I can do for him?  Syrup of Ipecac maybe or malox or something? I'm still hoping to hear from the vet, but I thought I would ask you all to see if anyone knows what I can do.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8171

trying to find you some information. here are some links to read.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2012)

"When symptoms of Azalea poisoning are observed, first remove the goat(s) from the
toxic source. Remove Azaleas from the pasture or if that is too difficult, remove the
goats from the pasture. For severely affected goats, contact a veterinarian immediately.
Activated charcoal may be administered to help prevent absorption of toxins until the vet
arrives. However, luckily not all affected animals will die, and livestock may recover
without treatment, depending upon amount ingested. Animals may appear ill for two days
or more, but then gradually recover. The good news is that animals that recover are
unlikely to consume Azalea ever again."


----------

